# Duda en fuente de alimentación para valvulas



## Selkir (Nov 20, 2007)

Hola, me llamo Selkir, soy estudiante de electrónica y un amante de la música.

Os comento: a mi me gusta mucho hacer pedales y cosas asi para guitarras y demas instrumentos y hasta la fecha no he tenido ningun problema ya que siempre he utilizado transistores; el problema me ha surgido cuando me ha llegado un pedal de distorsión a valvulas para guitarra. Este lleva dos valvulas 12AX7.

Este es el esquema: http://www.bnv-gz.de/~ooehmann/schematics/soldano/Supercharger_GTO.pdf  (perdon por si no se pueden poner links, pero creo que es necesario para una mayor información).

No encuentro las caracteristicas de las valvulas (pero no es probleme ya que puedo acercarme a la tienda) ni las del transformador, debido a que este es un modelo muy antiguo y no se encuentra por ningun sitio.

Si os fijais hay dos bobinados en el secundario; en el superior no tengo problemas para hayar la tensión pero en el inferior si. Se que uno de los polos va a los pines 4 y 5 de la valvula y el otro polo al pin 9.

Si alguien sabe la tensión de ese bobinado (ya que lo mas seguro es que lo tenga que encargar) me haria un gran favor.


Se me olvidaba, si tambien me podeis decir cada patilla de las valvulas tambien me hariais otro gran favor ( con poner, por ejemplo, V1b = patilla X, me basta).

Pd. Perdon por las faltas de ortografía y por si no me explico muy bien.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Nov 20, 2007)

El buen google dice:

http://www.geocities.com/small_signal_triode/12ax7/ECC83.pdf

Este es el datasheet de esta valvula que tiene como reemplazo también a la ECC-83, estos pines son los de alimentación de los filamentos de las válvulas, en este link esta la información al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2007)

En apariencia el bobinado princpal es de 245 VCA 150 mA y el otro de 12 VCA 2,5 A


----------



## Selkir (Nov 20, 2007)

Muchas gracias a los dos, me habeis sido de mucha hayuda.

En cuanto lo tenga hecho pondré aquí los resultados.


Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2007)

Un detalle que me olvidaba, la 12AX7 puede conectarce (Calefactores) en serie o en paralelo.
Antes de encargar el transformador verifica si los pines 4 y 5 de la valvula esta unidos o no.
Si estan unidos necesitan 6 VCA , si estan separados 12 VCA.
Si estan unidos, tu transformador debe entregar 6VCA en el bobinado secundario II.


----------



## Selkir (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok Fogonazo, lo miraré para ver como va conectado. Supongo que iran unidos los dos pines, ya que uno de los extremos de la bobina va conectada al pin 9 y el otro extremo a los pines 4 y 5 (pone 4+5), por eso supongo que irán conectados entre si. ¿Tu que crees?


----------



## Selkir (Dic 19, 2007)

He estado buscando el transformador que busco para el pedal y no lo encuentro, y pedirlo me saldria un poco caro.

He pensado en utilizar dos transformadores en lugar de uno con doble secundario.

Me explico:
Usaria un transformador para bajar la tensión y lugo un multiplicador de tensión.

La cosa seria mas o menos asi:

Con doblador --> transformador de 220V a 122'5V aprox.
Con triplicador --> transformador de 220V a 81'67V aprox.
Con cuadriplicador --> transformador de 220V a 61'25V aprox.

Me gustaria que me dijerais que transformadores hay en el mercado que se ajusten lo mas posible a los valores marcados en rojo y cual creeies que seria la mejor opción para este proyecto.

El transformador tiene que tener toma intermedia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2007)

Antes de hacer inventos, averigua por un transformador de aislacion de linea:
Primario 220VCA - Secundario 220VCA. Este seria para la tension de placa
Es relativamente estandar

Para filamentos
Un transformador de Primario 220VCA secundario 6 VCA (No recuerdo que corriente consumen los filamentos)
Este es totalmente estandar.

Si lo quieres con duplicador
Necesitarias poner en serie (Secundario) 2 transformadores de 24+24 (Esto es estandar)
y un doblador de tension, con eso llegas a unos 250VCC.

Otra opcion:
Te fabricas una fuente de unos 24 VCC, con esta alimentas una fuente conmutada para elevar la tension a los 300VCC que necesitas


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 19, 2007)

Yo googleria un poco mas, he visto por ahi circuitos que utilizan una especie de fuente lineal para mejorar notablemente el ruido de fondo de 50Hz, es un circuito un poco especial que nediante un condensador y un transistor forman una especie de pasabajos de forma que solo deja pasar la continua y bloquea la alterna.

Tambien te podrias plantearte hacertelo tu mismo, solo es cuestion de paciencia y no descontarse.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2007)

Muy cierto, podrias tambien encarar tu el rebobinado del transformador


----------



## Selkir (Dic 20, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Antes de hacer inventos, averigua por un transformador de aislacion de linea:
> Primario 220VCA - Secundario 220VCA. Este seria para la tension de placa
> Es relativamente estandar
> 
> ...



No entiendo muy bien lo que quieres decir con todo eso.

Me gusta mas la idea de poner dos transformadores de 24+24 en serie con un doblador de tensión0, pero no termino de entenderlo. Si me puedes poner un esquema con las cosas que me has explicado me seria mas facil, y si se me explica un poco mucho mejor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2007)

Este es el esquema de los transformadores y el doblador.

Averiguaste por el transformador aislador de linea ?


----------



## Selkir (Dic 20, 2007)

Todabia no he averiguado por el transformador aislador de linea. Si pongo ese transformador al rectificar la señal tendria unos 310V, ¿verdad?

La idea de los dos transformador's en serie me gusta bastante.

Pd. Disculpadme que pregunte tanto pero esque todabia me queda mucho por aprender.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2007)

Correto !

El inconveniente es que vas a necesitar 3 transformadores, 2 para la tension de placa 300V
y uno para filamentos.


----------



## Selkir (Dic 20, 2007)

Bueno, hoy por fin me ha podido ayudar mi maestro con el tema de la F.A.

Según me ha dicho él no habria ningún problema en conectar directamente a la red eléctrica, ya que al rectificar me saldrian unos 318V (ahora la han subido a 230V así que tendria una tensión rectificada de unos 325V). Según mi maestro el circuito deberia funcionar correctamente de esta manera.

En este caso solo utilizaria que un transformador para los filamentos y el relé.

Supongo que esta seria la mejor opción. ¿Que creeis?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2007)

Si armas la fuente con alimentación directa de línea mejor dile a tu maestro que el sea quien la pruebe, tu no te arriesgues.

Fijate en el esquema horiginal del aparato, si alimentas los diodos con tension de linea, entre la GND del circuito y los 220VCA de linea habra solo un diodo que los separe, y recuerda tambien que GND esta aplicada a la guitarra o sea en tus manos.

En algun momento te comente que busques transformador aislador de linea, para que te parece que puede servir algo con ese nombre ?


----------



## Selkir (Dic 20, 2007)

Tienes razón Fogonazo.

entonces como seria el transformador aislador de linea? Lo digo porque como tiene una toma intermedia, ¿que seria 220 a 110+110 o como?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2007)

Es un transformador con primario 220 y secundario 220VCA, no aumenta ni reduce la tension, solamente aisla la linea de la carga.

Y pregunto yo, no te animarias a intentar el rebobinado del transformador ?

No es tan tan dificil


----------



## Selkir (Dic 20, 2007)

La verdad es que nunca lo he hecho, y me da un poco de cosa porque el pedal no es para mi.

Si se me explica como se hace lo podria intentar con otro transformador de menor tensión a ver que pasa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2007)

Si no te animas a rebobinarlo, tendras que volver a pensar en 3 transformadores comerciales y un doblador de tension.

Sugerencia:
Intenta desarmar el transformador quemado para que veas como es por dentro.

Si lo haces no te olvides de contar y anotar las vueltas de alambre que tiene.

Hay en el foro un post bastante extenso sobre alguien en una situacion similar con un transformador y termino reparandolo


----------



## Selkir (Dic 21, 2007)

Ok. Creo que utilizaré el transformador aislador de linea.

Me parece que si lo monto tendré que poner la F.A. fuera del pedal pero, que se aguante mi amigo, si no se quiere gastarse pasta (lo comprendo, que son sobre 500E) tiene que ser asi.


Pd. Puede que tambien me anime a montarlo con los 3 transformador's si la fuente tiene que ser independiente.

Muchas gracias Fogonazo por aguantarme y explicarme las cosas.


----------



## Selkir (Dic 21, 2007)

Bueno, acabo de llegar de averiguar unas cosas, entre ellas el transformador.

En la tienda no tenian lo que necesito. O el transformador tenia la tensión que necesito (6V) y no la corriente (2'5A), o si que tenia la corriente pero no la tensión; he disistido en la busqueda (de la parte elevadore ni he preguntado directamente porque ya me estaban poniendo cara rara).
Lo mejor a sido cuando he visto a unos amigos que son del pueblo que esta al lado del mio. Pues bien, conversando con ellos les comento este problema y me dicen que en su pueblo hay un hombre que se dedica al bobinado de motores, transformadores y todas esos cosas; así que me parece que el lunes me pasare por el taller de este hombre y a ver que me dice. Espero que si que me lo pueda hacer, porque me parece que la unica solución seria la de los 3 transformador's y ahora estoy dudando un poco.

Ya os contare como quedo.

Saludos. Cuidaros


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2007)

Buenisimo !, artesanos de esos quedan pocos.
Recuerda llevarle el transformador quemado para que vea de copiarlo.


----------



## Selkir (Dic 21, 2007)

aaa, solo puntualizarte una cosa, el transformador no está quemado, este es un proyecto de nueva construcción. Se ve que lo entendiste jeje, no pasa nada.

Le llevaré las caracteristicas del transformador y el esquema del montaje del proyecto, asi que tenga todos los datos posibles.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 21, 2007)

Hola a todos.
Cómo comencé con electrónica a válvulas y los veo debatir en esto algo dispersos, les hago un aporte siguiendo la pregunta de selkir.

Ante todo les hago una advertencia con respecto del diagrama publicado, específicamente una observación relacionada con el secundario de HV del transformador. Aparece con toma central conectada a masa, utilizando un rectificador puente-diodo con el negativo también a masa.
Aquí hay un error que deberías verificar, selkir.

1.- Si se rectifica con puente-diodo no se requiere toma central del secundario.
2.- Si el secundario tiene toma central, se rectifica sólo con 2 diodos.

Caso 1.- El transformador tendría las siguiente características:

                 Primario:           220 o 120 VAC, según línea de distribución.
                 Secundario 1:  250 VAC @ 150 mA (HV)
                 Secundario 2:  6.3 VAC @ 1 A (300 mA por tubo + reserva), si conectado a pines 4,5 y 9 (Filamentos                                                            
                 en paralelo). Es cómo aparece en el diagrama.

Caso 2.- 

                 Primario:           220 o 120 VAC según línea de distribución.
                 Secundario 1:  700 VAC @ 150 mA (HV), con toma central.
                 Secundario 2:  6.3 VAC @ 1 A (300 mA por tubo + reserva), si conectado a pines 4,5 y 9 (Filamentos                                                            
                 en paralelo). Es cómo aparece en el diagrama.

Solución óptima si debe construirse el aparato: Manda a hacer el transformador.

La sección filamentos y HV pueden ser con transformadores separados.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Selkir (Dic 21, 2007)

Bueno Mcrven, ¿tu que caso utilizarias, el 1 ó el 2? A mi me da un poco igual ya que en los dos casos tengo que pedir el transformador.

Una cosa que no entiendo es lo de "HV" ni esto:


> La sección filamentos y HV pueden ser con transformadores separados.


----------



## Dano (Dic 21, 2007)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> Bueno Mcrven, ¿tu que caso utilizarias, el 1 ó el 2? A mi me da un poco igual ya que en los dos casos tengo que pedir el transformador.
> 
> Una cosa que no entiendo es lo de "HV" ni esto:
> 
> ...



HV => High Voltage => Alto voltaje

Creo  

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Dic 21, 2007)

Dano, "NO SEAS CREYENTE", lo que pusiste *es correcto*.

Selkir, la acotación de DANO es correcta, HV significa Alto Voltaje (La contracción deriva de términos ingleses: High Voltage).

En cuanto a tu última pregunta, de ser posible, utilizaría la Nº 1. El secundario 1 sería de voltaje menor -250VAC- y con menor riesgo para el aislamiento del transformador, igual que para quién manipula el circuito.

En cuanto a tecnología, no habrá diferencia, 3 o 4 voltios más o menos, no tendrá ninguna repercusión en el funcionamiento.

Un transformador cómo el que te indicó Fogonazo, de aislamiento de línea, -220VAC a 220VAC- servirá perfectamente para el caso 1 y entregará 310VDC, cómo ya calculaste. Eso sí, con el agregado del transformador para el filamento -220VAC a 6,3VAC- que, según el diagrama, también alimenta en DC al pedal.

saludos: mcrven


----------



## Selkir (Dic 21, 2007)

Me imaginaba que era Alto Voltaje, pero ante la duda pues pregunto jeje.

Me parece que pedire el transformador que tu me has dicho, sin toma intermedia, el primer caso.

¿Entonces los pines 4+5 y 9 se alimentan  con 6'3V a 1A en lugar de 6V a 2'5A?


Y otra cosa que me he dado cuenta: en el primer secundario, al rectificar, se me quedan unos 345VCC y esto se distribuye por dos ramas en paralelo a traves de dos resistencias de 16K que van a los puntos _A_ y _B_, pero cuando ves esos puntos en el esquema de arriba se obserba que al lado de esos puntos hay unos valores, que para _A_ son 319V y para _B_ son 321V. Eso es lo que no entiedo, ¿si las dos redes están en paralelo y con el mismo valor de resistencia no deberian tener la misma tensión?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2007)

El error del esquema lo vi, pero como me imaginaba que el transformador iva a reemplazar otro a transformador quemado, no le di importancia. O sea, si estaba funcionando  se reemplazaba el transformador iva a seguir funcionando. De echo, propuse el uso de un transformador sin toma central.

Selkir: Esos volt´s que te faltan son la caida sobre la propia resistencia de 16K


----------



## Selkir (Dic 22, 2007)

Ok. Entonces es por la caida de tensión. Supongo que aunque marque diferente voltage no pasa nada, ya que solo se va 2V.

Pues el lunes voy a ver al hobre este que os comente y ya os digo como quedo, porque una vez tenga el transformador supongo que el resto irá mucho más fluido.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 22, 2007)

Esas tensiones son diferentes debido a que, por una de las válvulas (V1a + V1b) circula menor corriente que por la otra.

mcrven


----------



## Selkir (Mar 5, 2008)

Al final fuí a ver el hombre que os comente: no le he encargado el transformador, me salia por 150€ (y encima tardó dos semanas en darme presupuesto, pero encontré una empresa [Jesiva (os la recomiendo)] que me lo hacia y me lo mandaba a casa por unos 74€ (solo tardó una semana en fabricarlo y mandarmelo) 

Dentro de poco empiezo con todo el diseño y montage del proyecto, la única duda que tengo es por los componente, ¿tengos que utilizar componente que aguanten potencia? de ser asi, ¿de cuanto tendrian que ser? Me refiero sobretodo a las resistencias.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 5, 2008)

En los sistemas de válvulas se utilizaban, habitualmente, resistencias de 1/2 W, Excepto las de las fuentes, para las cuales deberás calcular la potencia, según la corriente que prevées por ellas, multiplicada por dos la potencia. Los capacitores deben ser adecuados a las tensiones presentes en el circuito. En este caso, deberán ser de 400V o más.

mcrven


----------



## Selkir (Mar 5, 2008)

No se exactemente cuales son todas las resistencias de alimentación (supongo que serán todas las que estan antes de los anodos) ni la corriente que pasa por ellas, si tu tubieras una idea de las potencias me seria de mucha ayuda.

He calculado la potencia de las resistecias de 16K (las primeras de HV); he hecho el siguiente calculo: 345V · 150mA = 51,75W. Me parece un bastante potencia, pero se que al estar estas dos en paralelo la I se reparte y que no pasarian 150mA por cada una de ellas.

Otra duda que tengo es sobre el fusible, pone 1/16A. Poner un fusible de 16A como máximo me parece una burrada, ya que sumando las dos I de los dos secundarios salen 1,150A; yo habia pensado poner un fusible de 1,5A como mucho.

Me interesa mas lo de las resistencias, ya que en el fusible puedo ir probando con varios.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 5, 2008)

Selkir, por las R de 16K @ 345V, sólo podrán pasar 0,025 A, aún poniéndolas a masa. La cuenta dice que deberían disipar 6,5W, 10w debería ser suficiente.

Las demás Rs pueden ser de 1/2W y sobra.

El fusible es de 1 / 16A, un dieciseisavo de amper = 0,0625 A. Ponle uno de 100 mA.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok. Esta tarde intentaré ir a por los componentes y enseguida que pueda empiezo con el diseño de la placa.

Otra cosa, como es el primer pedal que hago y no es para mi, sino que es para un colega, que creeis que es mejor ¿hacer un prototipo en placa uniprint y despues pasarlo a la placa de cobre o directamente en la placa de cobre? Creo que tambien tendria la opción de montarlo primero en placa proboard y despues pasarlo a cobre.


Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2008)

¿ Y tu no te animas a armarte el transformador ?


----------



## Selkir (Mar 6, 2008)

La verdad que ahora no me animo mucho, ademas ya lo tengo en casa el que pedi y estoy contento con la empresa que me lo ha hecho.

Si tienes algo donde explique como armar transformadores en casa me lo podrias pasar, y asi podré ir probando el dia que me anime.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 6, 2008)

www.mimecanicapopular.com/verhaga.php?n=18
www.mimecanicapopular.com/verhaga.php?n=19

Ahí tienes casi todo lo que necesitas para construir transformadores.

mcrven

P.D. - Para Li-Ion:

Amigo moderador, he pasado esos links una docena de veces, ¿Será que los puedes agregar en "Tutoriales y Manuales" para que todos los compañeros los tengan a mano siempre.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 6, 2008)

Mcrven, gracias por la sugerencia.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21618.html

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 6, 2008)

Para eso estamos Li-Ion, por lo menos esa es mi opinión.

Como siempre, te dejo los saludos y los augurios por que, este espacio crezca, no sólo en volumen sino en calidad también.

mcrven


----------



## El nombre (Mar 6, 2008)

Los mejores manuales siempre son y serán los de antaño. Hay que ver lo que había que currar.

Saludos

Para ganar en calidad en este foro tendrían que comenzar por echarme a la calle 
Subirian muchos puntos


----------



## Selkir (Mar 13, 2008)

Esta tarde he empezado a armar el pedal. He empezado por la parte de baja tensión y al comprobar si el rele se funcionaba correctamente he visto que nada conectarlo a C.A. (220V) este ya estaba accionado. He hecho alfgunas modificaciones pero o sigue accionandode solo o no se acciona.

Lo he conectado de las siguientes formas:
-Tal como está en el dibujo.
-Quitando la conexión entre el negativo del condensador y el punto "D".
-Quitando la conexión del punto "C". El negativo del condensador unido al cátodo del diodo junto al relé y juntando el cátodo del diodo led al punto del anodo del diodo junto al relé (con un cable al aire, a modo de interruptor)

¿Como tendria que ir conectado? porque a mi no se me acurren mas formas.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 13, 2008)

Los condensadores (los que no tenés indicado el voltaje en el ciruito) te recomiendo que sean de 630v y de buena calidad, sino corrés riesgo de que se estropeen y además el equipo puede no sonar como deseas.

El fusible te recomiendo que sea del tipo "lento", ya que los equipos valvulares tienen picos de potencia normalmente, y con un fusible normal o rápido se te puede quemar sin que sea necesario. Aunque no sé de que magnitud puedan ser estos picos en un pedal...

Si podés tambien poné potenciometros con cursor plástico, por si las moscas, uno nunca sabe cuando se puede hacer un cortocircuito, y 300V de continua NO son joda...



Salu2!


----------



## Selkir (Mar 13, 2008)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Los condensadores (los que no tenés indicado el voltaje en el ciruito) te recomiendo que sean de 630v y de buena calidad, sino corrés riesgo de que se estropeen y además el equipo puede no sonar como deseas.


Si no recuerdo mal (ahora no me acuerdo exactamente) los condensadores los compré de 400V o 450V, por ahi estaban.



			
				DriX dijo:
			
		

> El fusible te recomiendo que sea del tipo "lento", ya que los equipos valvulares tienen picos de potencia normalmente, y con un fusible normal o rápido se te puede quemar sin que sea necesario. Aunque no sé de que magnitud puedan ser estos picos en un pedal...


Ok. Buscaré un fusible lento.



			
				DriX dijo:
			
		

> Si podés tambien poné potenciometros con cursor plástico, por si las moscas, uno nunca sabe cuando se puede hacer un cortocircuito, y 300V de continua NO son joda...


Los potes si que los compré de plástico.

Gracias por tus sugerencias.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 13, 2008)

de 400 o 450v deberían funcionar bien, pero uno nunca sabe, yo preferiría gastar unos centavos más en unos de 630v por las dudas. Y que sean de alguna marca buena.


Salu2!


----------



## Selkir (Mar 14, 2008)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> Esta tarde he empezado a armar el pedal. He empezado por la parte de baja tensión y al comprobar si el rele se funcionaba correctamente he visto que nada conectarlo a C.A. (220V) este ya estaba accionado. He hecho alfgunas modificaciones pero o sigue accionandode solo o no se acciona.
> 
> Lo he conectado de las siguientes formas:
> -Tal como está en el dibujo.
> ...


¿Nadie sabe como lo puedo conectar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2008)

En el esquema te falta otro contaco del "Footswitch" que comanda el relee, si conectas como dice el esquema el relee se actua siempre.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 14, 2008)

¿Entonces como lo modifico para que actue solo con un interruptor? ¿Poniendolo entre el punto "D" y masa?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2008)

Correcto
Posiblemente el FootSwitch (Contacto a pedal) sea doble, una parte maneja al led y la otra corta la alimentacion del relee
Puedes cortar el positivo que va al relee (Punto "C") o el retorno del relee (Punto"D")


----------



## mcrven (Mar 14, 2008)

Fíjense que el error está en la ubicación del punto D en el negativo de la fuente de baja tensión. Traslada el punto D a la unión de "catodo del LED" con el switch del pedal y queda resuelto. No modifiques más nada.

mcrven


----------



## mcrven (Mar 14, 2008)

> Para ganar en calidad en este foro tendrían que comenzar por echarme a la calle Sad
> Subirian muchos puntos



El Nombre ¿Tan alta está tu autoestima?

Saludos


----------



## Selkir (Mar 28, 2008)

Me fijado que todos los amplificador valvulares lleban un interruptor de Stanby, para apagar el circuito de audio pero no apagar las valvulas y que no se enfrien. Me gustaria ponerle al pedal un interruptor de Stanby, pero no se donde lo tendria que poner ni como conectarlo.


Pd. Ya lo tengo casi todo montado, solo me queda conexionar los zocalos de las valvulas, que me traigan unos interruptores y diseñar la carcasa (que ya está casi hecho el diseño, "solo" es contruirlo).

Pd2. Espero poder probarlo en unas 2 ó 3 semanas.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 28, 2008)

Si abres la segunda masa, contando de izquierda a derecha con un switch, deja de funcionar.
Otra, es abrir el circuito de HV entre el punto de 345V y las Rs que van a los puntos A y B.

CUIDADO: Peligro de descarga eléctrica de ALTO VOLTAJE.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 28, 2008)

Veo mas facil poner el interruptor en la parte de HV, ¿tendria k ponerlo antes o despues de C=47uF, o daria igual?

Si puedes ponme un pequeño esquema de como seria cada uno, porque el de la parte de LV no lo he entendido muy bien y puede que esa opción sea mejor que la otra.



Otra duda que tengo; no quiero utilizar PCB para ahorrar un poco en espacio, ya que se queda un poco grande el montage, pero no se como tengo que hacer para que no se produzca ningún cortocircuito, ya que la caja del pedal será metálica. ¿Que tengo que utilizar?¿Algún metodo en particular?


----------



## Selkir (Jun 17, 2008)

¿Nadie me responde a las dudas anteriores?

Por cierto, ¿un fusible de 1/16A cuantos voltios y amperios tiene que tener? (supongo que los voltios los de la red electrica, 220V) y ¿como es un fusible lento? nunca he visto uno de estos.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 17, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> *Si abres la segunda masa, contando de izquierda a derecha con un switch*, deja de funcionar.
> *Otra, es abrir el circuito de HV entre el punto de 345V y las Rs que van a los puntos A y B*.
> 
> CUIDADO: Peligro de descarga eléctrica de ALTO VOLTAJE.



Para lo demás, utiuliza la pizarra de Fogonazo.

Saludos


----------



## Selkir (Jun 18, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Para lo demás, utiuliza la pizarra de Fogonazo.


He utilizado el buscador y también he buscado en google y no he encontrado nada al respecto, por eso pido, si alguien sabe, cual es el amperaje de este fusible.


Gracias


----------



## mcrven (Jun 18, 2008)

1/16 A = 0.0625 A = 62,5 mA

Tambien hay calculadoras dispersas en el universo.

Saludos


----------



## Selkir (Jun 18, 2008)

¿Pero ese amperaje no es un poco pequeño? teniendo en cuenta que por HV pasan 150mA y por LV pasan 1A, ya que si sumamos estos dos amperajes resulta 1,15A.

¿También seria bueno poner un fusible para HV y otro para LV?


----------



## Selkir (Ene 22, 2009)

Bueno, por fin estoy terminando ya este proyecto. En cuestión de os o tres semanas espero tenerlo ya completamente terminado.

Al final lo que hice fue ponerlo todo dentro de una caja de instrumentación, y saco un cable a una cajita (situada en el suelo) donde se encontraría el interruptor.

EL interruptor es doble, es decir, de dos circuitos, por lo tanto lo prefiero utilizar de ese modo y llevar un cable de 2 conductores y maya.

Adjunto un dibujo para que quedé más claro.

Ahora mi pregunta es: ¿pudo utilizar cable de micrófono para trasporta esta tensión hasta el interruptor? Se me ha ocurrido utilizar este tipo de cable porque tengo mucho en mi casa y si utilizo otro tipo de cable lo debería comprar.
Yo creo que no pasaría nada, ya que por este tipo de cable suelen pasar 48Vcc de la alimentación phantom.


----------



## bieber45 (Jun 4, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Este es el esquema de los transformadores y el doblador.
> 
> Averiguaste por el transformador aislador de linea ?




hola fogonazo, soy nuevo en el foro, soy de argentina y casualmente tengo un problema similar, solo que aqui es por cuestion de costos, dime, este doblador que propones es de onda completa ? no metera ruido en un pre con 12ax7 de mucha ganancia? 
yo lo solucione asi :: primario 220  la red, secundario 9 volt a los filamentos ( 12ax7 sin problema y 6bq5 parece una bombilla ) y tambien ese secundario a otro secundario de 9 volt y el primario de ese segundo transformador me entrega 200 volt, que rectificado en cuadro me da 230, el problea es que se me cae la corriente cuando la 6bq5  ^^^pide comida^^
por eso me intersa el tuyo ya que creo que m dara mas corriente de consumo incluso para un push-pull.
que opinas?
saludos.


----------



## AZ81 (Jun 5, 2009)

Los condensadores electrolíticos de 450V, le sobran para la fuente de alimentación, el fusible con poner uno de 100mA en el primario del transformador le basta, los condensadores normales de 630V MKP autoextinguibles por si acaso, el transformador con uno de 45W de consumo esta bien "no le hace falta nada más y aún es mucho" y la rectificación por diodos de estado solido, ya que si le pone una EZ80 (para que sea más vintage), tendrá que incrementar el consumo de esta lampara en el consumo del transformador.
Antonio.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 8, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este es el esquema de los transformadores y el doblador.
> 
> Averiguaste por el transformador aislador de linea ?



Fogonazo, ese esquema me encanta, estoy comenzando a montar un preamp a válvulas y necesito dos voltajes de plate diferentes para cada válvula

235v y 155v

tengo dos dudas:

1- modificando tu diseño podría tener sólo con esos dos transformadores los dos voltajes??
2- podría usar sólo un transformador con sólo un primario 220v y dos secundarios 24 y conectarlos en serie?

Para los filamentos usaré un transformador de 12v y 1A para conectarlos en serie.

Lo único que compré unas válvulas pensando en alimentarlas con DC y no sé si por ello tendré problemas al usar corriente alterna son estas:

http://www.banzaimusic.com/12AX7LP-Sovtek.html

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2011)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> .....1- modificando tu diseño podría tener sólo con esos dos transformadores los dos voltajes??


No hace falta modificar, solo agregar unas resistencias que disminuyan la tensión.


> 2- podría usar sólo un transformador con sólo un primario 220v y dos secundarios 24 y conectarlos en serie?


Sip.


> Para los filamentos usaré un transformador de 12v y 1A para conectarlos en serie.
> Lo único que compré unas válvulas pensando en alimentarlas con DC y no sé si por ello tendré problemas al usar corriente alterna son estas:


En general no vas a tener problemas si alimentas el filamento con alterna, solo se requiere utilizar CC en casos muy extremos.

Para que te entretengas leyendo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplicador-valvular-calidad-29264/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-valvular-microfono-60500/


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 8, 2011)

muchísimas gracias por tu rápida respuesta y los links están genial.

supongo que no importa que no sean 12,6v exactos en los filamentos digo yo.

entonces para los voltajes que necesito:

235v
155v
12v

solo necesitaría dos transformadores, uno de 24+24 y otro de 12v.

y luego el respectivo circuito, tu circuito necesita añadirle algo más para filtrar la señal para obtener el mínimo de ruidos?

Graciasss


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2011)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...supongo que no importa que no sean 12,6v exactos en los filamentos digo yo.


Nop, no es indispensable.


> ...entonces para los voltajes que necesito:
> 
> 235v
> 155v
> ...



Sip,

Respecto al filtrado, al ser un rectificador/doblador de tensión el filtrado es delicado, yo emplearía un doble filtro *Π* Capacitor --> Resistencia (O Impedancia) --> Capacitor --> Resistencia --> Capacitor.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 8, 2011)

entiendo! gracias por todo!!

estoy viendo que realmente necesitaría 2 de 24+24 y otro de 12v para los filamentos...3 transformadores, quizá podría solucionarlo con dos:

como necesito 235v y 155v, ya que el primarío sería de 220v...quizá sería más sencillo en mi caso, conseguir uno de 220v a 110v, de ahí consigo aproximadamente los 155v y duplicando obtengo aprox los 255v.

y el otro de 12 para los filamentos.

de lo que no estoy seguro es de que el trafo de 220v a 110v sea fácil de conseguir y que no tenga unas dimensiones muy grandes.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 8, 2011)

ya pregunté en la tienda, estuve viendo precios y tamaños para la caja que tengo y encaja todo, me enseñaron un autotransformador de 220v a 110v de 50w, supongo que valdrá, cuesta 8 euros, no lo veo caro, de momento no lo he comprado porque me gustaría que por favor álguien me confirme si diseñando los circuitos pertinentes valdría para conseguir una señal regulada de 155v y 235v usando sólo ese trafo.

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2011)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ya pregunté en la tienda, estuve viendo precios y tamaños para la caja que tengo y encaja todo, *me enseñaron un autotransformador de 220v a 110v* de 50w, supongo que valdrá, cuesta 8 euros, no lo veo caro, de momento no lo he comprado porque me gustaría que por favor álguien me confirme si diseñando los circuitos pertinentes valdría para conseguir una señal regulada de 155v y 235v usando sólo ese trafo.
> 
> Gracias!



Un auto-transformador *NO* te sirve, salvo que quieras terminar así:





Con un auto-transformador tu equipo *NO* va a quedar aislado de la red eléctrica.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 8, 2011)

jajaja me hizo mucha gracia la imagen, sé que en el fondo no tiene gracia porque es peligroso por lo que muchas gracias por la advertencia.

de 220v a 110v no lo tienen, sólo el autotransformador, pero viendo que mejor olvidarse de él, entiendo que el amperaje es brutal...

--------------

vale, creo que he dado con los transformadores adecuados y los más baratos que he podido encontrar:

finalmente optaré por usar un 50+50 de 1A para conseguir los dos voltajes para cada plate de cada válvula:

http://es.farnell.com/pro-power/ctfcs100-50/transformador-100va-2-x-50v/dp/1780899

y para el filamento directamente un trafo a 6v de 1A:

http://es.farnell.com/pro-power/ctfcs12-6/transformador-12va-2-x-6v/dp/1780875

un saludo y gracias por tus recomendaciones Fogonazo!


----------

